# The Depression Cure: The 6-Step Program to Beat Depression Without Drugs



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 28, 2009)

The Depression Cure: The 6-Step Program to Beat Depression Without Drugs
by Stephens S. Ilardi, Ph.D. (Da Capo Press 2009 - 277 pages)

A six-step program should not be labeled a "cure" when one considers how difficult diet and exercise can be under the best of circumstances. Six steps to be taken over time also *don't help much in the middle of a major life crisis, with suicidal ideations*. However, Therapeutic Lifestyle Change does offer a long-term prescription based on "elements from our evolutionary past." Together or separately, the steps _can help prevent or manage depression_.


A diet rich in omega-3 fatty acids
Vigorous physical activity
Abundant natural sunlight exposure
Getting enough sleep
Staying socially connected
Focusing on tasks to avoid excessive "rumination"; i.e., dwelling on negative thoughts
Each step has a physiological dimension, which is explained, along with practical tips. This is a good reference for self-help, but *take the author's enthusiasm with a grain of salt and don't change your treatment plan without consulting your doctor first*.


----------

